# Tank holder for boat?



## jer4011

I am looking into putting some sort of tank holder to fit 8 tanks on my boat. It is a 21' center console, so I am hoping to put them along the wall behind the leaning post. I was thinking of building something similar to this and making brackets in the boat so I can make it removable.

Any one have any other suggestions? I plan fishing out of the boat regularly to so I don't want rack to be permanent. I have seen lay down holders that work on a rail but I don't think I have room to line 8 tanks out along the back of my boat in a straight line.


----------



## zulubravo34

i think you should just use what you made right there.... just rubber cement the pieces together and then make a wooden or aluminum frame for it... then its light and removable without have to drill any holes in your boat


----------



## jer4011

I think I am going to make that. I actually found that picture on another site. But I like the idea of a wood frame to put around it.

http://www.pvcplans.com/scuba.htm


----------



## Orion45

jer4011 said:


> ... I have seen lay down holders that work on a rail but I don't think I have room to line 8 tanks out along the back of my boat in a straight line....


On my last boat, a 24 CC, I used Roll Control brackets. Four on either side aft and two on either side forward. Total of 12 tanks. I also built brackets of 4" PVC unions for pony tanks. Two on each side of the center console. That took care of 4 divers, three tanks plus a pony each. Never had any problems with tanks shifting in any kind of seas. *Also, a much safer weight distribution vice placing all tanks in one location. Especially, in a small boat. *

The 4" PVC union has a 4.5" ID that accomodates 13 - 19 cf pony bottles. I cut out about a 1/3 section off the union to allow attachment to the center console with ss machine screws. I also had to grind down the backstop in the center of the union. Taper the cut edges and use flat head screws and recess them slightly into the union. The pony tanks then just snap in place. I cut the PVC unions because I could not simply place the ponies in to the PVC bracket from above due to clearance problems from T-Top posts.


----------



## jer4011

Good point. I had not thought about the weight distribution. I may try to build something to put 3-4 tanks in the center console as well, to help leave more deck space open.

So maybe 4 tanks along back wall and 4 in center console.


----------



## SHunter

I have a set of 4 roll control racks on each side. They flip down out of my way. I have been on several dive boats that had a large tank rank similar to what you are thinking to build placed center deck. With a console I'm not sure how that would work for you. Weight distribution is a factor to consider.


----------



## Clay-Doh

When you say "along the back wall" are you talking about your transom? Because even a small boat should have room for 4 on each side behind the center console. Pic of your boat looks like it would work


----------



## jer4011

Clay-Doh said:


> When you say "along the back wall" are you talking about your transom? Because even a small boat should have room for 4 on each side behind the center console. Pic of your boat looks like it would work



I am talking about the transom. I was told its called a euro-transom on Sea-fox boats (not sure what that means). Here is the only picture I have of it showing the back of the boat. It has a small walkthrough door on the side, so I wouldn't be able to put tanks on both sides.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Too heavy*

Don't stack all you tanks across the back. It will make the boat plain off much slower. Instead try to put the across the rear of the front casting platform. It will make the boat ride beter. Roll control stuff is the bomb!!


----------



## Pierce07

That's the tank rack right there


----------



## jer4011

Pierce07 said:


> That's the tank rack right there



Is that how you always carry your tanks?


----------



## Orion45

Must have drunk all the beer and not shot any fish. :whistling:


----------



## Telum Pisces

Going back to that weight distribution thing. I have seen a person's boat where they carried their tanks in a similar fashion as you have shown in your original post. His problem was that some of his tanks did not have boots on them. And they were crashing down on the deck in rough seas all on one place on the deck. Well he ended up with some pretty nasty cracks on his deck from the tanks. 

There is a reason to spread out the tanks throughout the boat. To help the boat handle right and to make sure there is not a lot of weight on one point on your deck when those choppy seas start pounding.

Just something to think about.:thumbup:


----------



## jer4011

Telum Pisces said:


> Going back to that weight distribution thing. I have seen a person's boat where they carried their tanks in a similar fashion as you have shown in your original post. His problem was that some of his tanks did not have boots on them. And they were crashing down on the deck in rough seas all on one place on the deck. Well he ended up with some pretty nasty cracks on his deck from the tanks.
> 
> There is a reason to spread out the tanks throughout the boat. To help the boat handle right and to make sure there is not a lot of weight on one point on your deck when those choppy seas start pounding.
> 
> Just something to think about.:thumbup:



Thanks for the tip. I was already worried about them beating up the deck. I want to buy some of those interlocking mats to place under them to absorb some of the hits.


----------



## Pierce07

jer4011 said:


> Is that how you always carry your tanks?


Ya that's actually how we have carried our tanks when we didn't have access to my friends neighbors tank rack. We have a lot of old coolers that we don't mind beating up a little. It worked great.

It's ******* Engineering


----------

